# Kaufberatung Spinrute



## Altrhein_Angler (14. Juli 2015)

Hi!
Ich suche eine gute und günstige Rute zum blinkern.
Vorwiegend in Altrhein Armen bei mäßiger Strömung. Ab und zu auch mal am Rhein.
War gestern mit zwei Freunden unterwegs, habe auf Grund geangelt, die beiden geblinkert. Kurze Zeit später hatten beide ihren Hecht, nur bei mir ging nichts.
Wäre über Empfehlungen froh. 
Möchte damit hauptsächlich Zander oder Hechte fangen. 
Da ich mich da überhaupt nicht auskenne habe ich mich bisschen belesen und schonmal zwei ausgesucht:
- einmal die Berkley Skeletor
- Abu Garcia Vendetta

Die Vendetta ist halt günstiger und ich habe über sie eigentlich nur gutes gelesen. Weiß nur nicht ob diese Angeln für meine Bedürfnisse, Altrhein, perfekt sind, oder ob es da noch andere Optionen gäbe.
Und über die Länge bin ich mir auch noch völligst unklar.

Bin über Tipps und Vorschläge dankbar!!!#6


----------



## Guinst (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Weißt du denn schon, was für Köder du benutzen möchtest und wie groß/schwer diese sein werden?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Sagen wir mal so, als erste Rute machst du mit der Vendetta sicher nichts verkehrt. Wenn du dann Gefallen an der Angelart gefunden hast und ungefähr weißt welche Länge dir zusagt, wirst du eh früher oder später noch eine Rute kaufen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Wenn du die Vendetta in Erwägung ziehst, dann wäre eine Stufe drüber, die Abu Veritas 822M auch noch in deinem Beuteschema.
Die wäre auch meiner Meinung nach von der Länge her top, wenn man noch keinen Stecken hat.
Ein Tip wert ist sicher auch die Savage Gear Bushwacker XLNT in der entsprechenden Länge. Sicher eine der besten Ruten, die man in der Preisklasse unter und um 100 Euro kaufen kann, zumal mit jedem Köder fischbar, egal ob Gummi, Blech oder Wobbler.


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Guten Morgen!
Also ich will verschiedene Kunstköder probieren, Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler, Twister. 
Eine Rolle ist glaube ich auch nicht  dabei, da brauch ich auch eine Empfehlung. Geht nicht auch eine kurze Rute von 1,80m ? Die wäre transportabler. Die Bushwacker liegt ja preislich ungefähr gleich mit der Veritas. Sind die besser als die Skeletor? Werd mich dann zwischen den Angeln entscheiden. Kann auch gerne gebraucht sein, wenn der Zustand gut ist.


----------



## RayZero (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Hallo,

eine wirklich richtig taugliche und günstige Allroundspinnrute ist definitv (und erprobt :m) die Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass. Klar - der Name lässt auf ein ganz anderes Einsatzgebiet schließen, aber davon einfach nicht lumpen lassen. Die Rute eignet sich hervorragend als günstige Spinnrute auf Hecht und Zander. Sie ist kein Wabbelstock, aber auch kein Gummibrett und deckt durch diese Eigenschaft alle Kunstköder ab. Diese vielleicht nicht bis in die Perfektion, aber einen Kompromiss muss man bei nur "einer" Rute sowieso immer eingehen.

Ich würde dir zur 240MH raten - warum? Eine Spinnrute von 2,40m länge ist ein tolles Mittelding. Lang genug fürs Ufer und immer noch handlich genug auf dem Boot. Die 50g Wurfgewicht sind übertrieben - real würde ich als max. auf 40g gehen mit 20-30g als absolutes Wohlfühlgewicht. Kommt aber auch auf den Köder und den damit verbundenen Druck drauf an.

http://boddenangler.de/Shimano-Veng...qkdMEFPKMX8K6yZwz1hdyS2foGrTqIz1wdRoC6Z_w_wcB

Als Rolle reicht eine 2500er Größe (Shimano und Daiwa) bzw. eine 3000er bei anderen Rollenherstellern (Spro, Abu etc...). Wenn du ebenfalls vom P/L gut und günstig mit der Rolle fahren willst, dann wäre die Spro Passion 730 eine Empfehlung wert.

http://www.angelplatz.de/spro-passion-730-6-1bb-alu-spule-frontbremsenrolle--rppa72

Wenns in Bereiche von 70-80€ gehen darf schau dir mal die Daiwa Exceler 2500A oder die Spro Black Arc 830 an.

http://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-exceler-2500a-4bb-190m-0-25mm--rd0036

http://www.angelplatz.de/spro-blackarc-8450-7-1-2-alu-spulen-frontbremsenrolle--rpbla5

Zum Abschluss die Schnur - lass uns auch hier unsere Gut-und-Günstig-Schiene nicht verlassen. Power Pro 0,13mm - ca. 120m mit Mono unterfüttert.


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Hi!
Danke für den Post!
Das macht es natürlich nicht einfacher 
Aber der Preis von 35 Euro klingt wirklich verlockend!
Vom Boot werde ich eher nicht angeln, nur vom Uferbereich. 
Lohnt denn der fast doppelte Preis für die teuren Rollen? Werfen die teuren Rollen weiter aus, oder welche Vorteile haben sie?


----------



## RayZero (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Altrhein_Angler schrieb:


> Hi!
> Danke für den Post!
> Das macht es natürlich nicht einfacher
> Aber der Preis von 35 Euro klingt wirklich verlockend!
> ...



Die Passion ist eine Kunststoffrolle und durch die Krafteinwirkung beim Drill / durch geworfene Gewichte / das Lösen von Hängern (sollte man aber eh nicht über Rute und Rolle machen) usw... besteht eine höhere Gefahr, dass sich das Gehäuse verwindet und somit das Getriebe oder andere empfindliche Teile schaden nehmen. So argumentieren zumindest viele Angler.

Die Black Arc und die Exceler dagegen haben ein Metallgehäuse und sind damit langlebiger. Der Lauf und das Wickelbild ist bei teureren Rollen meist besser und es werden allerlei Technologien reingesteckt, die Teils Sinn machen und Teils Marketing sind.

Davon abgesehen ist es wie bei anderen Sachen auch: teurere, qualitative höherwertige Produkte können Dinge eventuell etwas besser und halten länger mit entsprechender Pflege - das muss aber nicht der Fall sein... immer eine Frage des Geldbeutels #h


----------



## Holz Hecht (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Jaaa, hol dir auf jeden Fall die Sea Bass. Für Spinner, Blinker und Wobbler kenne ich keine bessere Rute (und ich fische auch viel hochwertigeres Zeugs).
Die Aktion von der Sea Bass ist, ich würde sagen, eher schwabbelig. Das heißt aber nichts schlechtes, sondern hat in der Praxis gleich mehrere Vorteile:

1. Mehr Wurfweite, da sich fast die ganze Rute bleib Wurf durchbiegt und so ein Katapulteffekt entsteht.

2. Mehr Spaß im Drill, weil man die Kopfstöße und Fluchten direkt im Handgelenk spürt.

3. Wenige Aussteiger im Drill, weil die weiche Rute alle Aktionen des Fisches ganz sauber abfedert.

4. Auch nach langem Fischen keine Handgelenksschmerzen,  weil beim durchleiern fast kein Druck direkt aufs Handgelenk geht, wie bei einer härteren Rute

Die Sea Bass ist für Leierköder (Also Köder die nur ausgeworfen und eingeholt werden) ein Traum,  willst du allerdings auch noch mit Gummifisch jiggen oder Sowas, hol dir lieber eine andere Rute.

Übrigens, eine Rute die für Leierköder und Gummis gleich gut geeignet ist, gibt es nicht#c

Ich hoffe ich konnte Helfen:m
MfG Holz Hecht


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Meiner Meinung nach kannst du die "etwas bessere" Rolle auch an deren Ruten oder späteren neuen Ruten einsetzen. Somit ist die Mehrausgabe für eine Rolle sinnvoll investiert.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Holz Hecht schrieb:


> ...
> Die Sea Bass ist für Leierköder (Also Köder die nur ausgeworfen und eingeholt werden) ein Traum,  willst du allerdings auch noch mit Gummifisch jiggen oder Sowas, hol dir lieber eine andere Rute...



Eben und da wären wir dann bei der Bushwacker, die ist für Gummi einwandfrei geeignet und ich wüsste keinen vernünftigen Grund, warum man damit kein Blech oder Wobbler führen sollte (hat mir nie Probleme bereitet).
Eine weichere Aktion, die weniger spitzenbetont ist, mag bei Leierködern schöner wirken, bei Wobblern finde ich zum aggressiven Führen und twitschen eine spitzenlstigere, straffere Aktion schon wieder besser.
Reine Einleierköder kann man im Grunde sogar mit 'nem beringten Besenstiel durch's Wasser ziehen, dafür gibt's(außer Wurfweite und Fluchten des Fischs abfedern) beinahe nichts was so eine Rute sonst können müsste.
Ein Vorteil hat das Ganze auch, die Bushwacker wird man auch wenn man das Spinnfischen ernster betreibt und teurere Ruten kauft, nie wirklich überflüssig haben und wenn doch bekommt man immer einen Abnehmer dafür, der einem 'nen fairen Preis zahlt.
Dann lieber ~80 Euro ausgeben, weniger Kompromisse machen müssen und später nochmal 40-50 Euro bekommen(bei Verkauf) statt 35 Euro für 'nen Schwabbelstock wie die Vendetta oder Sea Bass auszugeben, den man nach Gebrauch höchstens noch der Jugendgruppe im Verein schenken kann.

Als Rollen wären wohl die Black Arc, die ZaltArc oder die Penn Sargus zu empfehlen, solide Teile die auch länger treue Begleiter sind, ohne dass man sich ärgern muss!


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Hm.. jetzt hatte ich mich schon fast mit der günstigen Sea Bass angefreundet. Glaub ich geh mal ins Angelgeschäft und frag mal, ob er diese Ruten hat, dann kann ich mir mal ein Bild machen, wie schwabbelig sie ist.
Aber eine Rute mit nur 1,80 Meter würde hier keiner empfehlen?


----------



## zanderzone (15. Juli 2015)

Auf keinen Fall die Sea Bass! Das ist einfach Pröddel!! Nimm die Bushwacker is ein super Stöckchen für unter 100&euro;! Empfehle ich auch immer, wenn es unter 100 geht!
1,8m is nix vom Ufer! Begrenzt im WG, zu kurz deshalb keine weiten Würfe etc. also.. Einfach zu kurz, gerade im Rhein! Nimm dir ne 2,40m Rute.. Nicht zu kurz und nicht zu lang.. Kannst du noch schön mit arbeiten.. Mag persönlich auch keine Ruten über 2,5m! Aber nochmal.. Nimm auf keinen Fall die Sea Bass!!


----------



## zanderzone (15. Juli 2015)

Ach ja.. Sensitivfisher hat vollkommen recht!


----------



## Tobi92 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Die Bushwhacker is eine Top Rute, fische ich selber, va fürs Angeln mit Gummifisch und Twitchen von zb Wobblern. 

Beim reinen Einleiern von Ködern gibt's sicherlich Ruten die besser arbeiten. Auch erzielt man mit nicht so brettigen Ruten bessere Wurfweiten, weil sich der komplette Blank auflädt. 

Jede Rute hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, je nachdem wofür du sie einsetzt, falsch machst du mit keiner der beiden was. 

Wenn du dir noch unsicher bist, ob dir das Spinnfischen überhaupt zusagt, dann evtl erstmal die billigere Sea Bass. 

Ps. Wenn die Bushwacker, dann in ner ordentlichen Länge von 2.58m.


----------



## DeralteSack (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Die Seabass ist ein Stock, der gut für Blech ist und hier auch seine Stärken hat. Gerade für Anfänger mit wenig Geld, die das traditionelle Angeln mit großen Spinner und Blinkern üben wollen und dennoch eine gute Rute für wenig Geld suchen ist diese sehr zu empfehlen. Wer jedoch lieber mit GuFi und größeren Wobblern etc. arbeiten möchte, der ist bei einer guten und günstigen Rute mit der Vengeance Shad gut beraten.

Die Bushwhacker ist dann schon mal ne Nummer besser und man kann alle gängigen Köderformen gut mit ihr fischen.
Die Länge ist Geschmackssache. Ich habe noch die alte in 2,58cm und 60 gr WG.

Als Rolle ist die Spro Passion eine wirklich gute und robuste Rolle für einen geringen Preis. Ich nutze sie jedoch in kleinen Größen bevorzugt auf Barsch und Co. und als größere Variante für Forellen an einer Sbirorute.

In deinem Falle ist sie als Anfängerrolle durchaus geeignet. Ich würde dennoch etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und zur Black Arc, Salt Arc oder wer massives bevorzugt zur Penn Sargus greifen. Die sind gerade für größere Räuber meiner Meinung nach noch ne Spur besser und robuster. Gerade auch, da es sich um Vollmetallrollen handelt.

Ich mag als einfache Kombo beispielsweise die Bushwhacker 60gr mit ner Penn Sargus 3000. Ist ne gute Kombo für das schwere Zanderfischen und das Fischen auf schon mal nen größeren Hecht durchaus was Vernünftiges.
In Kombination mit ner 8300 oder 8400 Black Arc wird dies auch gerne als "Volkskombo" bezeichnet.


----------



## RayZero (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Hi,

sorry kann das so einfach nicht stehen lassen. Die Seabass ist alles andere als ein Schwabbelstock - da gibts viel schlimmere Ruten. Die Aktion der Rute ist schnell genug für Gummis, wenn auch die Rückmeldung des Blanks nicht wirklich toll ist. Würde ihr ein Regular-Fast Taper zusprechen. 

Die beiden Ruten Bushwacker und Sea Bass kann man so nicht vergleichen - die spielen in ganz anderen Preisklassen. Für eine Gelegenheitsspinne ist die Sea Bass aber überaus brauchbar. Man kann sie auch als Hauptspinnrute für Blech und andere Einleierköder nehmen - lediglich beim gezielten Zanderangeln mit Gummi würde ich eher zu einer spezialisierteren Rute greifen.

Der TE muss selber wissen, wie viel er hier investieren will. Er hat ja jetzt schon einige gute Tipps und Meinungen erhalten. Wenn er die 90€ für die Bushwacker gerne ausgeben möchte, so soll er das gerne tun und sich an einer guten Rute erfreuen (wobei es für 90€ auch schon wieder eine Stradic und bei 10€ mehr eine Akilas gibt :k).


----------



## zanderzone (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

http://www.gerlinger.de/savage-gear-steckrute-bushwacker-xlnt

69,90 €n die Bushwacker! Das ist wirklich ein Schnapper.


----------



## Polarfuchs (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



RayZero schrieb:


> Würde ihr ein Regular-Fast Taper zusprechen.



Mit der Info kann ein Einsteiger betsimmt was anfangen! |kopfkrat

Erklärt das doch mal so, daß Newbies damit auch was anfangen können....


----------



## Schugga (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Die Bushwhacker ist wirklich super - ich hab den Kauf (letztes Jahr, 80 €) nie bereut!
Das einzige, was mich jetzt langsam an ihr "stört": sie ist mir mittlerweile zu kurz |rolleyes Ich habe sie in 2,43 (mit 15-50gr WG). 

Und deswegen war ich letztens auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rute...


Ich schmeiß hier jetzt daher mal meine neueste Errungenschaft rein, von der ich absolut positiv überrascht war 

Sie ist super günstig, hat eine tolle Aktion, ist nicht zu wabbelig und nicht zu hart und hat eine super feine Rückmeldung über den Blank:

*Sänger Pro-T Black FTA Spin*


Ich habe sie in 2,70 mit 15-45gr WG 
Man kann mit der aber auch locker UNTER 15gr werfen! 7gr GuFis sind zum Beispiel auch kein Problem #6
Und dann werfe ich auch noch kleine Spinner mit ihr, von denen ich nicht weiß, wieviel Gramm die haben |rolleyes (die sind aus so einem Set von Balzer...ich schätze die mal auf 5gr...)

Aber, wie einer der Vorschreiber schon erwähnte: egal, was Du jetzt kaufst, mit der Zeit werden Deine Ansprüche an und Vorstellungen von einer Rute konkreter und Du wirst Dir eh eine weitere zulegen :q


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

http://boddenangler.de/Ueber-Spinnruten

Viel geschriebenes. Das ersetzt aber nicht das Praktisch erlebte, also die Erfahrung.


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Schugga schrieb:


> Aber, wie einer der Vorschreiber schon erwähnte: egal, was Du jetzt kaufst, mit der Zeit werden Deine Ansprüche und Vorstellungen einer konkreter und Du wirst Dir eh eine weitere zulegen :q




"Zustimm´"


----------



## Schugga (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Ich habe das Kauderwelsch in dem Satz nochmal korrigiert ;-)


----------



## RayZero (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Mit der Info kann ein Einsteiger betsimmt was anfangen! |kopfkrat
> 
> Erklärt das doch mal so, daß Newbies damit auch was anfangen können....



Dem "Einsteiger" habe ich bei der Empfehlung der Sea Bass ja schon gesagt, dass sie ausreichend schnell ist und kein Wabbelstock :m - die Aussage soll eher die alten Hasen ansprechen, die die Sea Bass als wabbelige, nur blechtaugliche Rute hinstellen.


----------



## Polarfuchs (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Jo, nur mal ein erklärendes Wort für den TE wäre schon nicht verkehrt...

War auch nicht bös gemeint, hatte mir nur beim Lesen das Gesicht des TE vorgestellt und das führt dann halt zu dem Post


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Es gibt hier im Forum eine bushwhacker gebraucht für 50 und bei eBay für 44 , allerdings beide nur mit 2,13m Länge.  Werden wohl zu kurz sein .
Kannte bis her nur das spinnfischen mit klassischen blinkern , kleinen spinnern und wobblern . Habe mir gestern ein paar Videos angeschaut über jerkbaits und drop shot , und das sieht wirklich sehr interessant aus .
Muss mir jetzt erst mal klar werden , wozu ich die rute vorwiegend benutze , glaube aber jetzt schon, dass ich mindestens 2 brauche


----------



## Polarfuchs (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

.....ja ja, wie immer!!! Macht Tackle aussuchen und shoppen nicht Spaß....


----------



## DeralteSack (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

...und glaube den langjährigeren Angelern hier im Forum:
es wird auch nicht bei zwei Ruten bleiben. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Ich habe damals mit einer Rute angefangen, mit der man auf Hecht mit KöFi und auf Grund für Aal und Karpfen angeln konnte.
Das wars dann aber auch. Sehr schnell benötigte ich weitere Ruten. Was leichteres für Barsch, Forellen, was zum Spinnen, u.s.w.
Meine damaligen Rollen waren ne Katastrophe. Billige Rollen mit Plastkrollen und Plastikgehäuse.

Du wirst sehr schnell feststellen, dass sich deine Interessen noch entwickeln werden und sich demnach auch deine Vorlieben für das Werkzeug ändern werden.

Es stellt sich hier wie immer die Frage, wieviel Geld möchtest du investieren, besonders dann, wenn man bedenkt, dass du noch weitere Bereiche abdecken möchtest.

Stell doch am Besten mal eine Liste zusammen, welche Fische dich interesssieren, welche Gewässer du beangeln möchtest und deine Interessen an speziellen Methoden wie Drop Shot, Spinnen, Stippen, Pose, etc.
Damit ist es dann leicher dir sinnvolle Ratschläge zu geben. Auch, ob man beim Gerät irgendwelche Kompromisse eingehen muss.


----------



## Tobi92 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Fürs Dropshotn halte ich die Bushwhacker nicht wirklich geeignet. Dafür hab ich lieber weichere Ruten


----------



## DeralteSack (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

@Ray

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass die Seabass ein Lämmerschwanz  ist. Ich konnte jedoch ihre deutlichen Stärken für mich im Blech  erkennen. GuFi und Wobbler gehen auch damit. Ich bevorzuge hierzu  jedoch dennoch die Shad, da die Rückmeldung besser ist und sie nochmal  ne Spur straffer ist, was mir persönlich besser gefällt. Und die kostet  auch nicht viel.


----------



## RayZero (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> @Ray
> 
> Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass die Seabass ein Lämmerschwanz  ist. Ich konnte jedoch ihre deutlichen Stärken für mich im Blech  erkennen. GuFi und Wobbler gehen auch damit. Ich bevorzuge hierzu  jedoch dennoch die Shad, da die Rückmeldung besser ist und sie nochmal  ne Spur straffer ist, was mir persönlich besser gefällt. Und die kostet  auch nicht viel.



Passt schon. Ja die Shad geht eher in Richtung "Zanderbrett" - ist schon recht straff und tauglich. Allerdings erkennen auch viele Anfänger und erfahrene Angler nicht, dass man z.B. als Zandergeschirr im Stillwasser und an langsam fließenden Gewässern je nach Ködergewicht garnicht so ein Brett braucht. Die meisten Zanderruten, die von den Herstellern als solche betitelt werden, sind ideal für Rhein oder Elbe - aber nicht oder nur bedingt für den Vereinssee #h


----------



## Schugga (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die einzelnen Einstufungen von "Lämmerschwanz" bis hin zum "Brett" total subjektiv sind. Es bringt nix, sich darüber hier im Forum auseinander zu setzen.

Und es bringt auch vor allem demjenigen nix, der hier eine Rute sucht 
Derjenige MUSS einfach diese Ruten/verschiedene Ruten selber in der Hand haben und auch selber angeln, um sie für sich beurteilen zu können


----------



## RayZero (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass die einzelnen Einstufungen von "Lämmerschwanz" bis hin zum "Brett" total objektiv sind. Es bringt nix, sich darüber hier im Forum auseinander zu setzen.
> 
> Und es bringt auch vor allem demjenigen nix, der hier eine Rute sucht
> Derjenige MUSS einfach diese Ruten/verschiedene selber in der Hand haben und auch selber angeln, um sie für sich beurteilen zu können



Mensch Schnuggie #h

Definitv sollte ein jeder die Rute vor dem Kauf mal in der Hand gehalten haben - das empfiehlt sich immer. Heute ist es ja auch kein Problem mehr, sich 2-3 Ruten zu bestellen und die, die einem am Besten gefällt zu behalten (ist halt mit etwas arbeit bzw. Zeit beim Rücksenden verbunden). Aber so ganz objektiv ist die Sache gar nicht - ich finde es ist schon etwas "messbares" bzw. "greifbares". Wer z.B. die Quantum Zanderkant als Lämmerschwanz bezeichnet hat auf jeden Fall einen an der Klatsche :m


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

... und selbst wenn man die Rute im Laden in der Hand hatte reicht das nicht immer aus. Optimal wäre am Wasser zu testen. 
UND es dennoch sowieso weitere Ruten folgen.


.neglof netuR eretiew oseiwos hconned se DNU .netset uz ressaW ma eräw lamitpO .sua remmi thcin sad thcier ettah dnaH red ni nedaL mi etuR eid nam nnew tsbles dnu ...


----------



## Schugga (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



RayZero schrieb:


> Wer z.B. die Quantum Zanderkant als Lämmerschwanz bezeichnet hat auf jeden Fall einen an der Klatsche :m


 
Definitiv.
Dem sollte man zum Noch-einmal-drüber-Nachdenken-ob-sie-wirklich-ein-Lämmerschwanz-ist einfach mal die Zanderkant an den Kopp knallen 


Huhu, Ray #h


----------



## Schugga (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> .neglof netuR eretiew oseiwos hconned se DNU .netset uz ressaW ma eräw lamitpO .sua remmi thcin sad thcier ettah dnaH red ni nedaL mi etuR eid nam nnew tsbles dnu ...


 
Was ist los, Robert?
In ein Wurmloch gefallen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Fühl mich wie Robinson Crueso ....

warte auf Freitag.. >)


----------



## RayZero (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Nana Robert und Anni - nicht den Thread mit Smalltalk verhunzen #d :q

Aber ich denke hier wurde alles gesagt, bis der TE sich wieder meldet.


----------



## MIG 29 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Also ich habe eine Rute gekauft vorher nicht in der Hand gehalten zu haben und was soll ich sagen: Einfach Geniale Rute!!!. Es ist eine - Major Craft Volkey  Over Seven.
Die Rolle genauso, vorher viel gelesen und ist dann eine Ryobi Ecusima geworden. Gute, starke Rolle und der Preis ist super.

Das sind meine Erfahrungen halt.


----------



## Polarfuchs (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Glück gehabt


----------



## jojo2502 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Glück gehabt


sehe ich auch so!!!!!!!


----------



## MIG 29 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Ne, glaube ich nicht. Mein Sohn(6) hat eine Major Craft Go-emotion 702ML und die habe ich auch so einfach gekauft, auch Top.

P.S. Ich kann Ruten von Major Craft und Graphiteleader günstiger bekommen. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte Pn.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass die einzelnen Einstufungen von "Lämmerschwanz" bis hin zum "Brett" *total objektiv* sind.


|kopfkrat Meinst Du nun eigentlich objektiv oder subjektiv? 



Schugga schrieb:


> Es bringt nix, sich darüber hier im Forum auseinander zu setzen.


Ohne einen Mess- oder Referenzwert der Newton'schen Physik ganz sicher nicht.
Bisher steckt das noch sehr in den Kinder- bzw. eher Krabbellauflernschuhen. :g

Im Moment kommt man ehesten mit einer breit bekannten Vergleichsrute noch am weitesten.
Wenn zwei diese kennen, können die sich darüber unterhalten, vergleichen, einordnen.


----------



## Schugga (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Meinst Du nun eigentlich objektiv oder subjektiv?



Subjektiv #6
Ist gändert!


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Ok, schlauer bin ich immernoch nicht. Nachdem die Sea Bass erst so gelobt, dann aber wieder so geächtet wurde, habe ich irgendwie nicht mehr so ein gutes Gefühl mit dem "Wabbelstock". Tendiere momentan zur Bushwhacker, auch weil ich mich nicht nur mit den Blech Ködern, sondern auch mit GuFis näher beschäftigen und ausprobieren will. 
Nehme mal an die ist auch besser für sowas als die Veritas oder Skeletor. 
Kann ich denn dann zu der auch die von RayZero empfohlenen Rollen nehmen, oder passen da andere besser? Und geflochtene oder monofile Schnur?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Passt, wenn Du mit GuFi mehr oder weniger experimentieren willst.
Einfache Daumenregel: Je kürzer die Rute, umso weniger Angst braucht man vor schwabbeln zu haben  
und umso niedriger liegt die Schrottgrenze. Zu kurz ist aber auch nicht gut, wenn man die Länge für Führung braucht. Oder gar für den Drill, was bei Stachelrittern eher nicht vorkommt.

Also erstmal Länge abchecken: 7' 8' 9' macht Riesenunterschiede. Die z.B. Seabass in 8' wird weniger gelobt als die kürzere.


----------



## Ael (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Was haltet ihr von der Balzer JS Faulenzer Classic in 2,70m in Verbindung mit der Spro Zalt Arc?


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Hi
Habe jetzt eine bushwhacker in 2,10 geholt! 
Steht fuji drauf , hoffe das ist auch die xlnt .


----------



## wienermelange (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Altrhein_Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Habe jetzt eine bushwhacker in 2,10 geholt!
> Steht fuji drauf , hoffe das ist auch die xlnt .


Ja richtig, bei der XLNT wurden noch Fuji Ringe und bei der XLNT2 dann eigene aber deswegen keine schlechteren Ringe verwendet.
Übrigens die XLNT hat eine Zapfenverbindung und die XLNT2 hat eine Überschubverbindung.#h

Grüße


----------



## geomujo (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Fuji -> NoName
Zapfen -> Überschub
Da will wohl jemand Geld sparen. Ich vermute mal das neue Produkt kostet trotzdem gleichviel oder mehr. War da nicht auch was mit schlechtem Lack?

Wenn die Ruten so "qualitativ" sind wie die Köder aus gleichem Haus dann gute Nacht!


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Die rute hat 15-42g Wurf Gewicht!

Passen da noch die 3 empfohlenen Rollen von rayzero?
Und soll ich wirklich mit geflochtener spinnen? Hatte bis jetzt ausschließlich mono!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Altrhein_Angler schrieb:


> Und soll ich wirklich mit geflochtener spinnen? Hatte bis jetzt ausschließlich mono!


Lies mal da:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305313


----------



## wienermelange (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

@geomujo
Das kann auch positive Gründe haben. Lackfehler aus dem einen Beispiel von BA kommen abgesehen davon auch mal und nicht nur bei dieser Preisklasse vor. Zu dem scheint mir derjenige etwas überempfindlich zu sein.|rolleyes
Die Köder von Savage Gear stehen nicht nur im P/L keinem in nichts nach.

Grüße


----------



## randio (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Ich denke am Ende ist die Bushwhacker eine grundsolide Preis/Leistung Entscheidung! Mit einer straffen Rute kann man über die Führung, die Schnur bzw. über die Einstellung der Bremse weitaus flexibler fischen, als mit weichen Ruten.
Wobei weich und sensibel ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht sind!

Ich denke alles in allem hat dieser Thread, bzw. die Antworten, den TE mehr verwirrt, als geholfen. ;-)

Wenn ich schon lese, dass vermeintlich erfahrene Angler, die "Schwabbeligkeit" ;-) einer Rute über den Taper definieren, werde ich "schwabbelig" in der Birne.

Es gibt z.B. brettharte, schnelle Ruten mit einem Regular Taper. Aber gut, ich glaube dass übersteigt das allgemeine Interesse in diesem Thread... :m

Und wie fast überall im Leben, gilt auch oder gerade in der Tackleindustrie, "you get what you pay for".


----------



## geomujo (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Dann übersiehst du den 4Play.
Die Aussenhaut schabt nach kürzester Zeit ab. Drillinge und Sprengringe rosten einem unter der Hand weg. So eine schlechte Qualität habe ich noch nie gesehen/erlebt. 

Ok, Lack kann imemr mal Fehler haben, dafür gibt es aber Qualitätskontrollen. Ob er überempfindlich war; k.A. 
Defekte Lackierungen lassen auf minderwertige Materialien schließen. Das würde sich dann in einer Linie mit dem Ködern nivellieren. Die Sparmaßnahmen unterstreichen den Trend.

Ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass man woanders besseres fürs Geld bekommt.
Wenn der Hersteller nicht gewillt ist auf Kundenbeschwerden zu reagieren dann hat er es auch nicht anders verdient als vom Markt zu verschwinden. So hart es klingt. Die Fehler werden im Management produziert nicht in der Fabrik.


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Ok danke für den link ,ich nehm einfach mal geflochtene! Dann bleibt nur noch die Frage der rolle . Ob mir die günstige für 35 reicht, oder ob ich den Aufpreis zur black arc merke??
Ich nehme dann 120Meter 0,13mm Schnur !
Jetzt nur noch die rolle? Habe jetzt schon öfter gelesen ,an der rolle sollte man nicht sparen!


----------



## randio (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Mit der 2500er Shimano Exage FD solltest du nichts falsch machen. Die Rolle hat ein grundsolides Wickelbild und kommt auch mit den vermeintlich passenden Gewichten deiner Köder, bezogen auf das WG der Rute ganz gut zurecht.

http://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-exage-2500-fd--15680.html
(Ist dort aber gerade nicht lieferbar)

http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/epag...Exage-FD-2500&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00E9VWANQ/?smid=A2YYFNBNXAVMW&tag=idealode-mp-pk02-21&linkCode=asn&creative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B00E9VWANQ&childASIN=B00E9VWANQ&ascsubtag=dt9TG48VCaC3R48U3yz1sQ

(Siehe auch die Bewertungen (subjektiv) bei Amazon) 

Mittlerweile bekommt man bei Shimano oder auch Daiwa relativ viel Rolle im unteren/mittleren Preissegment.

Klar, das ist dann keine Vanquish oder Certate, aber das sollte auch jedem Anfänger klar sein. ;-)

Und ja, auch die 0,13er PP Schnur passt gut dazu und auch PP ist solide!


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Die ist schonmal günstiger als die black arc und die daiwa und bestimmt besser als die passion . Hat die auch diese kampfbremse bzw braucht man das?
Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen der fd und der rc? Die rc ist nämlich etwas günstiger!

Ok scheint wohl front und Rückbremse zu sein !
Mag persönlich rück lieber ,habe aber gelesen die rück seien schlechter und ruckeln mehr!


----------



## randio (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Altrhein_Angler schrieb:


> Die ist schonmal günstiger als die black arc und die daiwa und bestimmt besser als die passion . Hat die auch diese kampfbremse bzw braucht man das?
> Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen der fd und der rc? Die rc ist nämlich etwas günstiger!


 
Die Rollen mit Frontbremse haben eine weitaus bessere Bremse, da bauartbedingt größere Bremsscheiben integriert sind. Frontbremsen kannst du auch viel feiner justieren, als Heck/Kampfbremsen. 

Bei 25er Barschen ist das sicherlich egal, aber beim ersten Rapfen, Meter-Wels oder größeren Hecht, wirst du den Sinn einer guten und feinjustierbaren Bremse erkennen. ;-)


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Habe grade nochmal im Keller geschaut und eine spro xls aggresiv gefunden .
Ist wahrscheinlich ungeeignet oder?


----------



## randio (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Altrhein_Angler schrieb:


> Habe grade nochmal im Keller geschaut und eine spro xls aggresiv gefunden .
> Ist wahrscheinlich ungeeignet oder?


 
Es "geht" vieles, aber ob es nur ansatzweise Spaß bringt ist natürlich etwas anderes. Wenn zum anfänglichen "Nichtfangen" noch schlechtes oder nicht abgestimmtes Tackle kommt, verlieren Einsteiger oft die Lust. Mit einem schlechten Wickelbild neigen geflochtene Schnüre oft zu "Vogelnestern". Letztendlich zahlste dann immer drauf...


----------



## wienermelange (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



geomujo schrieb:


> Dann übersiehst du den 4Play.
> Die Aussenhaut schabt nach kürzester Zeit ab. Drillinge und Sprengringe rosten einem unter der Hand weg. So eine schlechte Qualität habe ich noch nie gesehen/erlebt.
> 
> Ok, Lack kann imemr mal Fehler haben, dafür gibt es aber Qualitätskontrollen. Ob er überempfindlich war; k.A.
> ...


Hast Du sonst noch bei weiteren Köder von Savage Gear irgendwelche Erfahrungen gemacht? Denn die Außenhaut muss man schon sehr mühsam abkratzen und Drillinge Rosten nach Benutzung auch mal wenn diese dann länger Zeit in der Köderboxen liegen. Sprengringe sind bei mir noch nie geröstet selbst wenn diese magnetisch waren. Gebrauch im Salzwasser wäre sicherlich was anderes.

Die Bushwhacker gibt es schon über viele Jahre in einer wirklich sehr guten Qualität. Und wie schon gesagt, nur weil einer an anderer Stelle von Lackproblemen spricht welche genauso auch mal bei höherpreisigen Ruten vorkommen können ist das nicht gleich ein Qualitätsschwachpunkt. Ich habe mich übrigens vertan, es waren bei der XLNT auch keine Fuji-Ringe sondern eigene. Es ist der Rollenhalter bei der XLNT der von Fuji war.
Wenn man das positiv betrachten würde, bedeutet das zwar kein Fuji-Rollenhalter mehr verwendet wird, dafür aber mehr Qualität in einen besseren neuen Blank gegangen ist und dieser meinetwegen nun eine Überschubverbindung hat. Und ja, viele auch hochwertige Ruten haben eine Überschubverbindung.
Hattest du schon mal eine Bushwhacker?
Ich habe zwar allerhand, auch hochwertige Ruten aber meine Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT2 7'6'' 228cm 3-18g möchte ich so schnell nicht wieder hergeben denn die hat einfach irgendwas.
Ich kann es nur nochmal unterstreichen, eine super Rute sogar mit Hakenöse steht in einem besten P/L.

@Altrhein_Angler
Wie gerade erwähnt, habe ich mich vertan. Es ist der Rollenhalter wo Fuji draufsteht.#h


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Jetzt nur nochmal kurz zur Schnur: Würden auch 0,10 geflochtene reichen, oder doch 0,13? Fang meist kleinere Zander, 50-60 cm.
Und wieviel Meter Mono brauche ich zum unterfüttern? Da reicht ja die günstigste?


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Dort wirds grad diskutiert 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305582


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Ah super , grade gelesen!
Dann bleibe ich bei den 0,13! Wenn die bremse dann gut eingestellt ist , sollte die auch nicht reißen! 
Habt ihr zuletzt noch ein paar Tipps für erfolgreiche gufis und wobbler?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Altrhein_Angler schrieb:


> ...
> Habt ihr zuletzt noch ein paar Tipps für erfolgreiche gufis und wobbler?



Ist wie immer auch 'ne Preissache, sprich was du ausgeben willst.
Ich nenne einmal ein paar Beispiele für günstige, sehr fängige Köder:


ABU Tormentor: > besonders die kleinen Modelle(5cm) sind wirklich aggressiv geführt/getwicht eine Waffe beim Fischen auf Salmoniden. Mit den Teilen in vier versch. Farben(H_SKB, H-Tiger, H-BRPS, Brown/Or), habe ich in Dänemark an einem Put & Take- See in Velby Klit, in zwei Stunden eine Strecke von 13 Forellen > 1kg gelegt. Sowohl andere Gastangler, wie auch der Inhaber der Anlage, schauten ordentlich dumm aus der Wäsche.
Fish Arrow Flash-J Shad:
Top Gummifisch der super fängig ist.
Selbst einleiern oder unqualifiziertes faulenzen an einer behelfsmäßigen Drop Shot- Montage bringt dicke Fische; absolut anfängertauglich
Daiwa Tournament Duck Fin:
Wie die Fisch Arrow- Teile super fängig!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/DW24-Mini-3-5g-1-2m-Crank-Fischkoder-harten-Koder-Trulinoya-DW24-H-Fischkoder-AU-/400849057752?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item5d547737d8:
Die Wobbler und ihre anders heißenden Klone sind sehr fängig auf Döbel, Rapfen, Forelle, Barsch. Ich habe mittlerweile alle verfügbaren Trulinoyas & Klone in allen Sorten(Farbvarianten) angeschafft, nachdem ich nach einem Testkauf auf Anhieb ordentlich fing.
Lunker City Fin-S:
wie die Daiwa- Teile nicht wirklich billig, aber enorm fängig und unverzichtbar...


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Kann die Angaben von Sensitivfischer nur bestätigen. Ich selbst fische den Tormentor ebenfalls, und habe viele schöne Barsche, dicke Döbel und n paar Rapfen drauf gefangen! Super Lauf! 

Die Flash- J- Shads machen vor allem am Drop Shot die Barsche richtig wild!
Von dem Fin- S- sollte man die "Lunker City- Preise" nicht zahlen können od wollen- gibt es übr inzw unzääählige Replika, teilweise auch von anderen Markenherstellern, teilweise No-names, auf die ich ebenso schon seehr viele Fische fangen konnte!
Gute Wobbler gibt es noch von Spro, sehr gut u günstig die "Ikiru- Jerks", und andere von der Ikiru- Serie, oder von Salmo, etwa die Minnows oder der Hornet möchte ich noch nennen als nicht "soo teure Kandidaten"!


----------



## Mainschneider (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Servus,  also ich persönlich kann als Rute die Fox Rage Ultron, medium lures empfehlen. 
Fische sie selbst in 2,40m mit 20-50gramm Wurfgewicht und bin mit dem Preis- Leistungsverhältnis mehr als zufrieden. 
Mit einem Eigengewicht von 175Gramm ist sie vielleicht nicht das non plus ultra aber Ermüdungserscheinungen bekommst du sicher keine. 
Angel überwiegend am Main damit.
Selbst bei ca. 15Gramm Ködern hast du nen passablen Kontakt.
Das ding kostet unter hundert € und damit kannste richtig Spaß haben.

Was Rollen angeht würde ich mich im unteren Preissegment eher bei daiwa als shimano umschauen. Die 2500er daiwa legalis z.B. bekommst du für 60 oder 70 € und die taugt was. 


Vielleicht lassen deine Freunde dich ja mal mit ihren Ruten etwas testangeln, damit du dir ein Bild machen kannst.
Worauf es im großen und ganzen bei der Spinnrute ankommt kann man im Netz ja zur genüge lesen und da sind natürlich alle hersteller die besten...

Gruß Mainschneider


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Hi
Nochmal zur Schnur? Hat sich da eine Farbe besser bewährt als andere Farben? 
Und wie viel mono benötige ich zum unterfüttern ,wenn ich 120m 0,13mm Power pro hole? 
Mfg


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



> Und wie viel mono benötige ich zum unterfüttern ,wenn ich 120m 0,13mm Power pro hole?


Genau wird dir dies niemand sagen können, Hellseher habe ich hier noch nicht gesehen!
Zumal ja erst mal zu klären wäre, welche Mono (Stärke)?
Die Farbe ist eher Geschmackssache.
Aber bevor weitere Fragen aufkommen, kannst du hier mal nachlesen, wie du die Schnur passend auf deine Rolle bekommst.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304766

Jürgen


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Ok dann kauf ich einfach mal 200Meter 25er oder 30er Monofil , damit dürfte ich ja auf der sicheren Seite sein!


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



> Ok dann kauf ich einfach mal 200Meter 25er oder 30er Monofil


Eine O,25er-0,28er dürfte sich besser am Spulenkern anlegen und ist auch für eine recht dünne 0,13er Powerpro angemessen, als Unterfütterung!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Muss keine (teure) Ultrasuperduper Stipperschnur sein, und Großspulen 1000m oder so sind oft kaum teurer, lohnt sich, wenn man immer wieder mal was braucht und die gut dunkel kühl weglagert.

Der Rutencombopark wächst eigentlich immer.


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Ah super! Dann schau ich mal ,was es in der bucht so gibt!


----------



## DeralteSack (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Ich habe bei der letzten großen Neubespulaktion einer Großmenge meiner Rollen teilweise mit Resten von Monoschnüren verwendet. Diese waren angefallen bei den von mir zuerst bespulten Monorollen. Da, wo die Reste nicht ausgereicht hatten, habe ich egal bei welcher Schnurstärke der Geflochtenen ne 0,28er Mono untergespult, die ich als größere Rolle beim Händler für 5 Euro in der Schnäppchenecke gefunden hatte. Reicht völlig aus.
Zum unterspulen eigenen sich nach meinen Erfahrungen ganz gut Stärken von 0,25-0,35 Mono.


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Ok wollte heute vll nach Offenbach fahren ,dann guck ich mal .
Habe gestern die exage bestellt! Wären die technium oder die ultegra auch für s spinnen geeignet?  
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf Rolle und Schnur dann kann es los gehen


----------



## simmi321 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Normalerweise sollte die unterfütterung dünner sein als die geflochtene wegen dem Wickelbild. Falls du eine Ersatzspule hast, Wickel zuerst die Geflochtene drauf und dann die mono. Dann einfach von der e-Spule auf die richtige Spule wickeln , dann hast du sie exakt voll.


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Eben bekomme ich eine Nachricht , die 2500er exage hätte einen Getriebe Fehler ,ob er auch eine 3000er schicken kann? Will eigentlich so leicht wie möglich unterwegs sein! Er sagt aber ,die Rolle habe die gleiche Größe . Soll ich die nehmen oder lieber woanders bestellen?
Die 3000s wiegt anscheinend das gleiche ,fasst wohl nur mehr Schnur . Kenne mich da leider nicht aus , ist die genauso passend für die bushwhacker ?


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Ich würde die nehmen, ich fische sogar mit einige 4000ern


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (14. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Hallo
Nochmal danke an alle für die hilfreichen Tipps!
Habe jetzt eine bushwhacker mit 120 Meter power pro unterfüttert in der Farbe rot!
Bei der Rolle habe ich mich fürs erste für die Shimano exage 3000 entschieden!
Bin soweit zufrieden , jetzt fehlen nur noch die fische


----------



## Fr33 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Die 3000s hat eine Flachere Spule die aber im Durchmesser minimal größer ist. Muss man also weniger Unterfüttern.... ^^


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (14. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Ja die hat der Händler unterfüttert .
Die 2500er war ausverkauft ,er sagte sie seien sonst aber fast identisch , bis dass auf die 3000er mehr Schnur passt .


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Altrhein_Angler schrieb:


> Die 2500er war ausverkauft ,er sagte sie seien sonst aber fast identisch , bis dass auf die 3000er mehr Schnur passt .



Nö..auf die 2500er passt mehr[emoji6] 

2500=160m /0.25 mm
3000er S=140 m /0.25 mm


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (16. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

"Hallo, ich habe bei der 2500er Exage bei der Ausgangskontrolle einen Getriebefehler festgestellt.Können wir dafür eine 3000er schicken?Es entstehen keine Mehrkosten.Die 3000er ist genau so groß wie die 2500er hat nur etwas mehr Schnurfassung. Die 2500er war unsere letzte und neue kommen voraussichlich im August.Liebe Grüße aus Brandenburg"


----------



## Fr33 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Ja und was willst du uns damit sagen  Die 3000er hat ne ne S-Spule (S = Shallow ----> flach). Ist im Durchmesser zwar etwas größer (minimal), aber es passt dank dem dickeren Kerns weniger Schnur drauf.

Hat dir der VK im  Grunde Mist erzählt... ist aber nicht tragisch. Habe selber ne Rarenium in der 3000er Größe... passt also dennoch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

2500, 3000 oder 3000S ? 
die 3000S hat i.d.R. die kleinste Schnurfassung, die 3000 aber die größte 

Wenn eh dünne Dyneema drauf soll, dann isses egal und nimm'se ! #6


----------



## Fr33 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Hab grad geguckt ... egal welche Exage Modellreihe es war... auch egal ob Front oder Heckbremse.... alle 3000er Modelle haben den Zusatz "S"


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (17. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Ja bin bis jetzt jedenfalls zufrieden ,habe auch nur 120 meter geflochtene drauf!
Heute hatte ich ein paar kleinere barsche dran , Glaube da hol ich mir nochmal eine günstigere ,feinere rute mit weniger wg , damit man den drill besser spürt.


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (17. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

***** Barsch Rute ******

Bevor ich extra was neues aufmache wollte ich nochmal hier nach einer leichten ,filigranen barsch Rute fragen!
Sie sollte günstiger sein als die bushwhacker!

Habe schonmal bisschen hier im Forum geguckt:

Jackson pro lite
Dam neo finesse
Abu vendetta

Eine von diesen für meinen Einsatz gut oder noch was anderes oder günstigeres?

Mfg


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

A bisserl konkreter wäre nicht übel.￼ 

Was sollte wo überwiegend gefischt werden?

Benötigtes WG ?
Länge?
Gewünschte Rutencharakteristik?
(die o.g. sind z.B.recht unterschiedlich)


----------



## Altrhein_Angler (17. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Es sollten Barsche am Altrhein gefischt werden .
WG dann eher 5~15 g , es wird nur vom Ufer aus gefischt . Länge ca 2,40 Meter .
Mit der Bushwhacker habe ich heute viele kleinere Barsche verloren , habe gelesen das kann auch damit zusammen hängen, dass sie eher hart ist und die barsche leicht ausschlitzen .


----------



## Mehrhooger (29. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Hab mich auch entschieden mir die Bushwhacker zu kaufen in 2,58.
Nur weiß ich nicht ob die alte oder die neue fürs Gummi fischen im Rhein auf Hecht und Zander ?
Also 20-60 oder 20-80 g Wurfgewicht.
Tipps?


----------



## flasha (30. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



Mehrhooger schrieb:


> Hab mich auch entschieden mir die Bushwhacker zu kaufen in 2,58.
> Nur weiß ich nicht ob die alte oder die neue fürs Gummi fischen im Rhein auf Hecht und Zander ?
> Also 20-60 oder 20-80 g Wurfgewicht.
> Tipps?



Sollte es die 20-60 werden, kannst die dir ja im F&F Abo holen. Haste dann 12 Monate was zum lesen und noch eine Rute für den selber Preis.


----------



## gambinho (30. August 2015)

Die vom Fisch und fang abo ist aber nur 2.43 lang. Ich stand vor 2-3 Wochen vor der selben Frage und einige Leute hier im Board Versicherten mir,dass bei der alten und der neuen eigentlich nur die Ringe geändert wurden und der blank gleich ist sprich das Wgw ist bis auf die Beschriftung auch gleich


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Abgesehen davon gilt es bei Aboprämien allgemein immer vorab zu ermitteln, ob sich das in Verbindung mit dem Abopreis überhaupt lohnt/rechnet.


----------



## Dakarangus (30. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



gambinho schrieb:


> Die vom Fisch und fang abo ist aber nur 2.43 lang. Ich stand vor 2-3 Wochen vor der selben Frage und einige Leute hier im Board Versicherten mir,dass bei der alten und der neuen eigentlich nur die Ringe geändert wurden und der blank gleich ist sprich das Wgw ist bis auf die Beschriftung auch gleich



Das ist oft so.
Ich kaufe deshalb auch gerne solche "Vorjahres Modelle", die dann mit erheblichem Preisnachlass weggehen obwohl es quasi die gleiche Rute ist...


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Bietet allgemein je nach Artikel auch den Vorteil, dass man dann im Vergleich zu Neuerscheinungen zumeist ziemlich viele Erfahrungsberichte zum Angedachten findet.

Senkt somit das Risiko für Katze im Sack.

Wozu immer das Neueste, wenn der Vorgänger genauso rockt und zumindest bei etwas längerer Existenz herstellerseitig keine Kinderkrankheiten mehr hat.

Verschlimmbesserungen (z. B. mit eklig unbequemen Handgraben-Rollenhaltern "der aktuellsten Generation" oder anderer Vollblödsinn) saugen, sowas braucht kein Mensch. 

Und z. B. nur wg. anderer Optik mehr zu blechen, ist genauso sinnlos.


----------



## gambinho (30. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Die alte bushwhacker ist aber kaum noch zu haben und wenn dann auch nicht günstig also läuft es wahrscheinlich sowieso auf die neue hinaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Verschlimmbesserungen (z. B. mit eklig unbequemen Handgraben-Rollenhaltern "der aktuellsten Generation" oder anderer Vollblödsinn) saugen, sowas braucht kein Mensch.


Das ist momentan echt übel, Verschlimmbesserungen so weit das Auge reicht:

- Endkappen aus Metall, Ausgleichsgewichte einsparen, bischen Kunststoff oder am besten gar nichts oder nur etwas Gummikorkscheibe, das wars.
- Rollenhalter immer extravaganter schicki-micki, aber viel schlechter im Grip und Handling als die alten Typen die mehr Standard mit Aufnahmen ala Fuji DPS waren. 
Geht selbst bis in die 200 EUR Klasse, z.B. aktuelle Shimano Speedmaster und aktuelle Biomaster, die Speedmaster BX hat einen viel schlechteren Rollenhalter als die Speedmaster AX. Der Griff der Biomaster Spin (außer der schwersten) ist unglaublich schlechter zu fassen als bei dem regelrecht konservativen der gleichartigen Stradic Spin.
- Hohlbau unter Rollenhaltern, Luftschlösser sozusagen, Luft hat sehr schlechte taktile Weiterleitung, kostet den Aufbauer aber am wenigsten. :g
evtl. ein lange Pfeifenreiniger drunter gewunden, hält ein bischen den Kleber zusammen, draufgeschoben, fertig. Sieht ja keiner ...
- Hohlbau unter schraubbaren Vorgriffen, da gekommt das Wort Toleranz und Passungsspiel ganz neue Bedeutung. Anscheinend weiß keiner mehr dass man daran die Rute gerne fest und taktil festhalten möchte ...
- Fuji-K wie Krätze, die neuen schiefen Ringe sind deutlich schwerer als die alten (senkrechten) regulären Typen, das macht schon mal bei allen Ruten im leichteren Bereich, die sehr straff rüberkommen sollen, eine Menge aus, siehe z.B. alte Aspius 270 N versus Aspius AX 270 H, oder ganz krass mit vollem Einsparprogramm: Mag Pro EVX zu Mag Pro Extreme, kein Gewicht mehr hinten, dafür weitaus schwerere Ringe vorne. 
Der Fuji Alconite BKWAG Gr.30 wiegt ca. 12g, der Fuji SIC KWSG kaum weniger, sieht bombastisch aus, bietet für normalstarke Ruten aber Malusfunktion vom feinsten.


----------



## Mehrhooger (30. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Hab die alte wie auch die neue Bushwhacker noch gefunden.
Kosten quasi dasselbe, darum auch meine Frage.


----------



## Dakarangus (30. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Die neuen Rollenhalter sind teilweise echt heftig. So dünn das man sie schlecht halten kann. Selbst bei Pilkruten schon gesehen, und da sollte man ja zupacken können...

Oder der radikale Leichtbau, damit auch der kleinste Titscher am Blank sofort zur Sollbruchstelle für den nächsten kraftvollen Wurf/guten Fisch/Anschlag beim Hänger wird :c

Aber hauptsache 30g Gewicht gespart, sonst kriegt man ja glatt nen lahmen Arm... |muahah:


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinrute*

Aber hallo - z. B. diese Grabenrollenhalter sind einfach nur unbequem und bringen genau GAR NIX.

Wenn ne Rute über ne sehr gute Telefonie verfügt, ist jeglicher Direktkontakt zwischen Hand und Blank vollkommen unnötig.

Auch Finger in der Schnur braucht da kein Mensch, man fühlt auch so jeden kleinsten Anfasser bis in den Griff rein.

Übler als son Graben ist nur noch die Skeletor-Konstruktion, die geht für mich persönlich noch weniger.

Ich hab überhaupt nix gegen Innovationen, sofern diese wirklich einen Fortschritt bzw. Vorteil bringen.

Wenns aber lediglich unbequem oder sonstwie stressig wird, betrachte ich das als Rückschritt und nicht als Fortschritt.

Für mich hat ausschließlich die Form der Funktion zu folgen und nicht ungekehrt.

"Modern" heißt heutzutage leider viel zu oft rein oberflächlicher Design-Firlefanz.

Ergonomie und Haptik sind mir persönlich sehr wichtig, wenn ich ne Spinnrute stundenlang in der Hand halte.

Das muss bequem sein, sonst krieg ich Anfälle.

Drum kann ich auch keine total abgespeckten Stummelgriffe leiden - schon gar nicht bei Rutenlängen ab 2,40 m.

Wie "toll" der ganze Innovations- und Gewichtssparkram ist, sieht man ja z. B. auch schon an den vielen Leuten, die nach Kontergewichten gegen Kopflastigkeit fragen usw.

Besonders lustig dabei: Die Kontergewichte killen dann auf ex den vorher ach so wichtigen Gewichts"vorteil" - quasi ums Verrecken 30 g gespart, dann gleich mal 60 mehr bekommen 

Und ne verbastelte Rute, bei der die Garantie dann dadurch hin ist.


----------

